# clover and buckwheat



## wildcody (Mar 18, 2010)

Hi All, maybe someone can help I have 20 acres of clover sown, but as this dies down in hot weather if i sow buckwheat on it will this kill out the clover?


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I think it will depend on how you seed the buckwheat and what type of clover it is. Broadcasting the buckwheat will not disturb the clover. However, if the soil is dry and hard the buckwheat is unlikely to germinate and/or you will get a very poor stand. Working the ground and drilling the buckwheat will improve the buckwheat stand but will be more likely to damage the clover.

It does not sound like the best situation to try and double crop. In the long run you may be better off not disturbing the clover.

Tom


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just had a talk with and Uncle about buckweat. He told me Silverhaul is the type that produces, 10 hives to an acre and only produces in the morning.


----------

